# Dog Check in Sea France



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Is there a dedicated dog check in place similar to the chunnel or do you just check in the van as normal with dog inside? Our first time using a ferry rather than the train, hoping dog is sensible enough now to leave in ferry garage - he is a large Italian Spinone who is soppy rather than sensible!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The dog stays in the van for checkin and on the boat. It can not leave the van on the boat.

Andy


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Just go to the normal booth but declare that you have a dog, they will fill out a form and pass you the scanner. They will not even see the dog so just use the scanner and hand it back.

Mike


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

evening all, 


Its dead easy don,t worry,


norm


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As has been said it is all very easy. We had the panic of the chip not showing up on the scanner 8O We had to wait while another scanner was found and passed to us while we had a heated debate about where the chip might have migrated to. Turned out it was an old style chip and needed a different scanner.

As long as your Spinone is ok being left in the van he should be fine during the journey. The hold is locked so you cannot return to the van unless there is an emergency.

Have fun!


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Seafrance and P & O Dover Calais, bothe the same just handed the scanner and given a slip of paper. All for the princely sum of 30 quid!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't do as I did.

After the fifth attempt I managed to get the chip scanned!
With a gasp of relief I declared," Thank God we scanned the right dog!"

"Why?" said the check-in lady, "How many dogs have you got"?

"Just the one, honest!"

When we reached Dover, guess who was pulled over to have a dog count?


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

something about the way you tell em john :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: hows it goin sandie and ed


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We got pulled over by customs when returning to the UK in March and asked for our dogs passports and a woman ,with animal something or other on her fluorescent jacket, went over them with a fine tooth comb, very relieved when she finally passed them back and said we can go. Never had that before, perhaps they are tightening up on the checks now. 
Gary


----------

